# Who'd Buy An Agile Acoustic 7-String?



## ZeroSignal (Jun 5, 2008)

Ok, basically we're Rondo's target audience with the Agile seven-strings so why not tell them what we want out of an acoustic seven-string? I urge everyone to vote on this, if possible.

As this is a multiple choice poll, vote _*once *_on the "Build" section and _*once *_on the "Strings" section. If you like the sound of a 14 string then tick that as well. If you wouldn't like an acoustic seven-string then you know what to do. But please post the reason why. 

Please post what *finish colours*, *wood types*, and *neck profile* you'd like on the guitar.

Let's give Kurt at Rondo something to work with.


----------



## dream-thief (Jun 5, 2008)

I'd buy one 

Build: Electro-Acoustic or Standard Acoustic (Has to have Cutaway)
Strings: Steel
Finish Colours: Preferably Natural, or something 'soft' at least. Non-gloss.
Wood types: Again no specific preference, I'm not a master on acoustic wood types...
Neck Profile: "Thin. 18-19mm like an RG1527. "


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jun 5, 2008)

dream-thief said:


> I'd buy one
> 
> Build: Electro-Acoustic or Standard Acoustic (Has to have Cutaway)
> Strings: Steel
> ...



Thanks, poll is up now so you know.


----------



## dream-thief (Jun 5, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Thanks, poll is up now so you know.


 
Voted


----------



## TimSE (Jun 5, 2008)

steel electro woo


----------



## Mr. S (Jun 5, 2008)

I'd get one 

Build: Electroacoustic
Strings: Steel
Finish Colours: Natural
Wood types: no real preference here
Neck Profile: again i dont mind

also a 14 string might be nice but id prefer a 14 electric myself


----------



## shadowgenesis (Jun 5, 2008)

erm.unless there are other woods that would be better for the lower register; the standard sitka spruce top with rosewood back and sides and your standard natural finish. Non-gloss is a preference of mine, but nobody else ever seems to mind.
What about scale length? I don't know what's standard on 6 string acoustics. :-X


----------



## dream-thief (Jun 5, 2008)

I'll vouch for non-gloss finish too ^


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jun 5, 2008)

*Finish Colours:* Blue Flame (like your Agile Interceptor Pro 25 Blue Flame )

EDIT:







*Woods:* Surprise me...
*Neck Profile:* Thin. 18-19mm like an RG1527.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 5, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> *Neck Profile:* Thin. 18-19mm like an RG1527.



A super-thin neck like an RG7 on an acoustic is just begging for warping/twisting problems over time.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jun 5, 2008)

HighGain510 said:


> A super-thin neck like an RG7 on an acoustic is just begging for warping/twisting problems over time.



Aye, but I use Elixir .010's so they're fairly low tension. 

The point is the thinner the better, IMO.


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (Jun 5, 2008)

HighGain510 said:


> A super-thin neck like an RG7 on an acoustic is just begging for warping/twisting problems over time.



not if you use woods such as rosewood and maple laminated.


----------



## shadowgenesis (Jun 5, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> *Finish Colours:* Blue Flame (like your Agile Interceptor Pro 25 Blue Flame )
> *Woods:* Surprise me...
> *Neck Profile:* Thin. 18-19mm like an RG1527.



if they actually make an acoustic with an RG neck on it like that, i'm gonna have to kick you in the balls.


----------



## El Caco (Jun 5, 2008)

I'd get two a Nylon Cutaway and a Steel Cutaway.


----------



## astrocreep (Jun 5, 2008)

Lefty, steel strung, cutaway electro-acoustic and I'm there. 

Ideally a thinnish (for acoustic) neck and non-gloss finish.


----------



## Randy (Jun 5, 2008)

s7eve said:


> I'd get two a Nylon Cutaway and a Steel Cutaway.



Same.

Also, I think the guitar would play great with an Ovation style neck profile.


----------



## Matt Crooks (Jun 5, 2008)

Steel string, spruce top, rosewood sides, CHUNKY neck (so it sounds good, think necks sound like crap), no cutaway. Who cares about the color!


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 5, 2008)

Matt Crooks said:


> Steel string, spruce top, rosewood sides, CHUNKY neck (so it sounds good, think necks sound like crap), no cutaway. Who cares about the color!



Yeah that was the other thing I was thinking... on an acoustic instrument the thicker the neck the better IMO. Not unplayable, but a few instruments I've owned with thick necks really rang out when played unplugged.


----------



## Drew (Jun 5, 2008)

HighGain510 said:


> A super-thin neck like an RG7 on an acoustic is just begging for warping/twisting problems over time.



Yeah. Honestly, a thin neck on an acoustic, ESPECIALLY a seven string acoustic where even "light" strings are 11-52 and most acoustic players string with 12's or heavier, is NOT a good idea. 

Especially if you're talking Wizard thin, at 18mm. An RG1527 is actually a bit thicker than that, probably 21mm+.

EDIT - what Matt and, well, Matt said.  My UV is one of the few guitars with a very thin neck I've played that doesn't sound bad, but especially on an acoustic guitar, resonant mass is in your best interest. Hazarding a guess, you "thinner the better" guys don't play much acoustic, do you?


----------



## thedonutman (Jun 5, 2008)

I don't care about the woods that much, I'd like a figured top with a transparent/burst finish though. I'm not too bothered about steel/nylon either, but I'd prefer a cutaway.


----------



## Randy (Jun 5, 2008)

Drew said:


> Hazarding a guess, you "thinner the better" guys don't play much acoustic, do you?



I play my fair share of acoustic material, albeit on a stratacoustic, and an Ovation.


----------



## Desecrated (Jun 5, 2008)

I want an electroacoustic nylon with cutaway and a nice thick neck. If you do the neck thick but fairly flat it fells really smooth. 

And of course a 14-string steel.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jun 5, 2008)

Drew said:


> EDIT - what Matt and, well, Matt said.  My UV is one of the few guitars with a very thin neck I've played that doesn't sound bad, but especially on an acoustic guitar, resonant mass is in your best interest. Hazarding a guess, you "thinner the better" guys don't play much acoustic, do you?



I have two.  One Ibanez AEL with a sexy thin neck and in C# standard and a Yamaha F-335 in E with a thicker neck. Guess which gets more playing time.

I prefer to be able to play the damn thing first. If I hate how it feels to play then what the hell is the point?


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 5, 2008)

HighGain510 said:


> A super-thin neck like an RG7 on an acoustic is just begging for warping/twisting problems over time.



Not to mention hand fatigue issues because of the higher string tension. Trust me, you don't want a neck that's THAT thin on an acoustic...


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jun 5, 2008)

eaeolian said:


> Not to mention hand fatigue issues because of the higher string tension. Trust me, you don't want a neck that's THAT thin on an acoustic...



Ok. Let me rephrase what I said: Ibanez acoustic guitar neck thin.

It seems to work for them and my hand feels fine. Also back when I used to use 10-68 in B on my RG1527 I never, ever got a hand cramp or any fatigue.  I get it from thicker necks.


----------



## shadowgenesis (Jun 5, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Ok. Let me rephrase what I said: Ibanez acoustic guitar neck thin.




i love the feel of my AW. It's probably the guitar i own that's got the most playing hours of all, so its home to me. That kind of a neck would be great


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jun 5, 2008)

shadowgenesis said:


> i love the feel of my AW. It's probably the guitar i own that's got the most playing hours of all, so its home to me. That kind of a neck would be great



What can I say, they're just awesome playing guitars.


----------



## Drage (Jun 5, 2008)

No real preference, though a neck thickness like the 1527 would be pretty nice....


----------



## Ruins (Jun 5, 2008)

don't care for the wood and all the rest i am sure he will figure something nice for it
i just want 7 string acoustic and 7 string classic with cutaway to add to my collection before i build one my self 
(might take some time cause of money issues but i am sure he will build it before me)


----------



## auxioluck (Jun 5, 2008)

Zebrawood top. Mahogany or Rosewood back and sides. Rosewood neck and ebony fretboard.


----------



## Groff (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm not too picky with this. As long as it's a steel string cutaway, it can be whatever else, electro or acoustic.


----------



## Wolfv11 (Jun 5, 2008)

I'll have to do some research on what woods are the best for acoustic sounds. Or maybe our friendly luthiers around here could give us some advice.

I would really like a model in trans green or something, of course black, and maybe a white model as well. The green would be nice for something different.

I pretty much dont care otherwise, as long as its steel and with a cutaway and is electro acoustic. A nylon wouldnt be bad though....


----------



## Emperoff (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm fine with a typical spruce top and mahogany sides with rosewood (if not ebony) board and cutaway.

I really like the looks of this (besides the ugly inlays, of course): Cort EVL A6 black satin

But I also love the typical bare wood finish. I prefer no fancy colours here. Kinda like this:







I also like pickguards, I think acoustics look better with them.


----------



## Concerto412 (Jun 5, 2008)

Electro-acoustic Cutaway
Maple back/sides
Solid top (spruce or cedar)
Mahogany neck/Ebony board
I voted steel, simply because there seems to be more market for it. I personally would jump on an Agile nylon7, but Giannini has already gained some ground on that market, and alot more people seem to excited for steel strings. Rondo should make what will sell.
The combination of bright, punchy maple and a stout mahogany neck (29/32" 1st fret - 1 3/16" 12th) makes for a great, percussive acoustic with huge tone and clarity.
For finishes, you cant really go wrong with the natural blonde look, but a soft reddish honeyburst would look amazing imo.


----------



## Xaios (Jun 5, 2008)

I would want an Electro-Acoustic, no cutaway. The local folk players managed to convince me just how much the cutaway affects tone. Sans cutaway sounds that much deeper and richer, I will likely never buy an acoustic with a cutaway again. A buddy of mine in particular has this beautiful Breedlove acoustic that just sounds phenomenal. Having said that, I wouldn't want it to be quite as deep (in dimension) as your typical dreadnought, but not much less.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 5, 2008)

I'd want to buy one of each. A Steel and Nylon. Mmm.
Cutaway. Electro-Acoustic. 
Woods don't matter to me.
Neck doesn't matter much either. It'll take getting used to no matter what it is.


----------



## Drew (Jun 5, 2008)

Randy said:


> I play my fair share of acoustic material, albeit on a stratacoustic, and an Ovation.



...so what you're saying is you play a fair share of acoustic material on two glorified semihollows?  

I'm probably not interested in a cheap acoustic, but I for one would strongly recommend sacrificing cosmetic flash for a solid wood top of some sort, and if possible solid back and sides as well. Most cheap acoustics are laminate, and well, sound cheap.


----------



## MorbidTravis (Jun 5, 2008)

i want 14 strings, not like a 12 string guitar, like a 9 string guitar, with a 4 string bass on top, but acoustic


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Jun 5, 2008)

Electro-Acoustic with cutaway
Steel String
Natural, blueburst or redburst
Neck profile would have to be around an interceptor, I guess

As for woods, don't really care, rosewood board would work best though, I think.

I'd also be very interested in a 14-string.


----------



## Kronpox (Jun 5, 2008)

Definitely would be down for this  I was actually thinking about asking Kurt something like this myself...


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jun 5, 2008)

Drew said:


> I'm probably not interested in a cheap acoustic, but I for one would strongly recommend sacrificing cosmetic flash for a solid wood top of some sort, and if possible solid back and sides as well. Most cheap acoustics are laminate, and well, sound cheap.



Plus, they get better with age which is a huge bonus.


----------



## Trespass (Jun 5, 2008)

Definitely a single cutaway acoustic-electric, and a single cutaway acoustic. Steel strung.


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (Jun 5, 2008)

single cutaway electro acoustic please 
something with a REALLY deep tone


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 5, 2008)

I would kill for a 7 string classical


----------



## SymmetricScars (Jun 5, 2008)

I would love to have an acoustic-electric with a nice cutaway and good, thick neck


----------



## Stitch (Jun 5, 2008)

Cutaway, natural, preferably no scratchguard, and all solid construction please. Tasteful/minimalist inlays as well. I hate excessive abalone.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jun 5, 2008)

Personally I'd like a body shaped a bit like the Ibanez EP9:






Also as far as inlays on the body and neck go, I'd either like something *A) *minimalist or blank like the Ibanez RG7CST or *B)* very ornate like the RG8427F or the JEM7V. An inlay like this would be _seriously _cool but it may put off others. I'd be willing to spend extra for it:


----------



## Emperoff (Jun 5, 2008)

I prefer no fancy finishes or inlays. It Keeps costs down, and we can focus on solid materials as Drew said.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jun 5, 2008)

Emperoff said:


> I prefer no fancy finishes or inlays. It Keeps costs down, and we can focus on solid materials as Drew said.



I wholeheartedly agree with you. But you have to remember that this costs $199:





I find that astounding. Either way I would prefer them to do something other than dots or vintage style blocks. In fact the more interesting and modern the better.


----------



## Azathoth43 (Jun 5, 2008)

s7eve said:


> I'd get two a Nylon Cutaway and a Steel Cutaway.



Hell yeah


----------



## cyril v (Jun 5, 2008)

-Electric/Acoustic... cutaway doesn't matter much but I voted for no-cutaway.
-I'd say a steel string acoustic is a given, but i'd like to see a 14-string style version... without the extra strings on the B-E-strings. 
-finish doesn't matter and i'm not to keen on woods that would sound good as well as be resonably priced for an acoustic, maybe something like the ovations?


----------



## Emperoff (Jun 5, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> I wholeheartedly agree with you. But you have to remember that this costs $199:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's an ash top, If I am correct. I have an acoustic with a similar ash top and I don't really look how it sounds, to be honest  So I favor a typical spruce top, and no to be forced to use ash in order to have a traslucent figured top finish. Just my two cents.


----------



## Nats (Jun 5, 2008)

i'm down


----------



## Splees (Jun 6, 2008)

perhaps a jumbo acoustic 7?


----------



## abyss258 (Jun 6, 2008)

I would love this soooo much, especially the 14 string. 
I don't really care if it has a cutaway or not, but I voted for a steel string. I would prefer natural without any fancy finish. I would definitely buy: 1 Nylon, 1 steel string, 1 14 string.
And neck profile doesn't matter _too_ much, but I love my Seagull.

I love me some acoustic-ness.


----------



## Kotex (Jun 6, 2008)

I would get one in a heartbeat. Electric/acoustic, has to have a cutaway and a thin neck.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jun 6, 2008)

Electric Acoustic cutaway, Nylon, solid construction, plain natural finish so money could be spent on features, thinner neck like Ibanez acoustics (not electric thin, but a bit smaller than your average nylon stringed neck).


----------



## Celiak (Jun 6, 2008)

I would be more interested in a classical 14 string guitar but a 7 string steel with a cutaway would be very useful to me. Either acoustic or acoustic electric.


----------



## yevetz (Jun 6, 2008)

Electro-Acoustic (Cutaway)
With Nylon please


----------



## Wolfv11 (Jun 6, 2008)

-steel string.
-spruce top
-natural finish to keep costs resonable.
-a cutaway is the best option IMO most of the ppl who would buy this would probably need a cutaway. and its not really the end of the world for those who dont want it.
-a pickup system would be great. if need be however, if not, i can always install some piezo contraption. an onboard tuner would be great.
-a 14 string would be a counterpart. especially for the 7 only dudes. 
come to think of it, why not make a double neck interceptor 7+14?


----------



## b3n (Jun 6, 2008)

wannabguitarist said:


> plain natural finish so money could be spent on features


----------



## dream-thief (Jun 6, 2008)

> _plain natural finish so money could be spent on features_


 


as has been said several times by a few people, Many are more interested in a good price rather than specific woods, And i'll add another vote to that.


----------



## Desecrated (Jun 6, 2008)

Wolfv11 said:


> -steel string.
> -spruce top
> -natural finish to keep costs resonable.
> -a cutaway is the best option IMO most of the ppl who would buy this would probably need a cutaway. and its not really the end of the world for those who dont want it.
> ...



A double neck would kill, slay and destroy everything in it's way. I vote for that.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jun 6, 2008)

Why is everyone saying "natural finish to keep the costs down"?  I direct you to my post on the previous page with a 12 string with a great finish for only $199.


----------



## Desecrated (Jun 6, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Why is everyone saying "natural finish to keep the costs down"?  I direct you to my post on the previous page with a 12 string with a great finish for only $199.



Because we want to pay less then 199 us dollar hahahahahah


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jun 6, 2008)

I would want the Electro-Acoustic (Cutaway) . But I don't think they should just narrow it down to one model. They should have at least 4 models to choose from.


----------



## progmetaldan (Jun 6, 2008)

My preference would be for an electric/acoustic with cutaway, but I'd want a nylon string AND a steel string version...


----------



## b3n (Jun 6, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Why is everyone saying "natural finish to keep the costs down"?  I direct you to my post on the previous page with a 12 string with a great finish for only $199.



I'd wouldn't mind paying $199 (what's that, about £12 or something? ) but I'd rather that cash went into producing a better sounding instrument, rather than a better looking one.


----------



## Wolfv11 (Jun 6, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> A double neck would kill, slay and destroy everything in it's way. I vote for that.



I would slay the blood of millions to get a double 7, one fretted one fretless ( the thought it such an instrument......makes things happen.....)

But I think the 7+14 might be a interesting idea. Maybe we should start another poll? lol. Kurts gonna have to open up a full custom agile shop for us


----------



## Desecrated (Jun 6, 2008)

Wolfv11 said:


> I would slay the blood of millions to get a double 7, one fretted one fretless ( the thought it such an instrument......makes things happen.....)
> 
> But I think the 7+14 might be a interesting idea. Maybe we should start another poll? lol. Kurts gonna have to open up a full custom agile shop for us



O hell yeah we need a fretless 7-string also, or at least a 6-string baritone fretless nylon.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jun 6, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Why is everyone saying "natural finish to keep the costs down"?  I direct you to my post on the previous page with a 12 string with a great finish for only $199.



Is that solid or laminate construction?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jun 6, 2008)

wannabguitarist said:


> Is it solid or laminate construction though?



Ah touche. But solid couldn't be THAT much more expensive...

Could it?


----------



## Stitch (Jun 6, 2008)

I think we need something a step above your traditional Cort or Vintage V400 with this seven string endeavour - I have no need for a cheap 'beginner' acoustic. I'd be looking for something that would be genuinely useful in a recording/live environment, not a bedroom tool.


----------



## ghoti (Jun 6, 2008)

An electro-acoustic 14 string with (or without) cutaway sounds interesting.

I've been doing a bit of playing on my Giannini nylon guitar; I really like the classical guitar string spacing (my fingers are thick).

From a sales point of view, a steel-string version would probably sell better than a nylon version for acoustic 7. For one thing, steel strings seem to be more popular in the USA, and for another, there don't seem to be any steel-string 7-string acoustics that are not custom instruments. If you can do a nylon for less than Giannini does, you might get some Brazilian-style guitarists to bite though, so it might be a wash.

26.5 or 27 inch scale would be helpful too at least as an option.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jun 6, 2008)

Stitch said:


> I think we need something a step above your traditional Cort or Vintage V400 with this seven string endeavour - I have no need for a cheap 'beginner' acoustic. I'd be looking for something that would be genuinely useful in a recording/live environment, not a bedroom tool.



+1 from me. Totally agreed.


----------



## b3n (Jun 7, 2008)

+2


----------



## Emperoff (Jun 7, 2008)

+3


----------



## SplinteredSoul (Jun 7, 2008)

Just to let those people know who voted for a Nylon Strung 7 String acoustic, they already exist lol Always on ebay.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jun 8, 2008)

So, who wants to send Kurt the link to this thread? 



SplinteredSoul said:


> Just to let those people know who voted for a Nylon Strung 7 String acoustic, they already exist lol Always on ebay.



Aye this is true.


----------



## Desecrated (Jun 8, 2008)

SplinteredSoul said:


> Just to let those people know who voted for a Nylon Strung 7 String acoustic, they already exist lol Always on ebay.



Yeah but we want agile to build one, ibanez have 7-string guitars but I still want other brands to do them to  

There are 7-string steel guitars out there to.


----------



## sepherus (Jun 8, 2008)

Steel string is a must. I prefer a cutaway especially more of a florentine style. I dont care if it has electronics or not. Body somewhere between that of a dreadnaught and a jumbo to give it a little more boom but not take away all the lovelyness of the dreadnaught, kind of like the Euphoria but a touch deeper.

woods: Ebony board for extra sparkle in the highs, spruce or maple top, maple or mahogany body since i am assuming rosewood is out of the question. Walnut may be another nice coice, I hve heard a few nice sounding acoustics with walnut. All solid would be nice, but at least a solid top of a reasonable thickness with good bracing and a well balanced bridge. 

Neck: Thick enough that it sounds good. Preferably a nice C profile for comfort, which will help in the thickneckedness. 25.5-26.25 in the scale. i wouldnt go much higher or the tension might get to be too much even with "light" strings, unless you want to make it sound like dung and string it with electric strings. 21 frets is good I think, anything more and you start to restrict the top too much. Wood choice here would optimally be rosewood (again, probably out of the question) but Mahogany would work, as long as it has some form of added stability. Rosewood, walnut stripes, or purpleheart stripes? I'm not a fan of carbonfiber rods.

Finish: Just enough to protect the wood, and keep it matte and clear. I'd say a nitro finish, but that may be asking too much for the Rondo pricepoint.

not too picky right?


----------



## Desecrated (Jun 9, 2008)

Now we just need an extended range mandolin and we're all set.


----------



## GuitarG2 (Jun 9, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Now we just need an extended range mandolin and we're all set.


 
Don't forget the double - necked xylophone!


----------



## FortePenance (Jun 9, 2008)

Acoustic, no cutaway
Steel
Spruce top, walnut body
Natural finish
Any neck will do.

That's what I think IMO, but i seem to be in the minority.


----------



## Valeth (Jun 9, 2008)

Hell yes man. I've been gas-ing for a steel string acoustic 7 string since forever. . I'd love for it to be a single cutaway.


Finish Color: Doesn't Matter. Natural Satin is what I prefer, though.
Wood Types: Red Cedar top with maybe Rosewood or Ebony Sides and back. Rosewood fingerboard and walnut neck. 26.5" or 27" scale for tension and different tunings.
Neck Profile: Like my RG7621, maybe just a TAD fatter. Just a tad though.


----------



## Drew (Jun 9, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Ah touche. But solid couldn't be THAT much more expensive...
> 
> Could it?



Yeah. You can make a LOT of pretty tops with laminate construction for the same peice of wood that you'd need for a single solid top. Thus, costs go up quite a bit. 

Solid top acoustics are kind of rare in the sub-$400 market. I'd rather have a natural finished solid topped guitar than a blue quilt laminate at a given price, hands down. The way the top resonates just can't compare.


----------



## sepherus (Jun 9, 2008)

Valeth said:


> Wood Types: Red Cedar top with maybe Rosewood or Ebony Sides and back. Rosewood fingerboard and walnut neck. 26.5" or 27" scale for tension and different tunings.
> Neck Profile: Like my RG7621, maybe just a TAD fatter. Just a tad though.


Just some useful information:
A) Ceder is an awesome woodtop for smaller guitars because it helps warm up the tone a bit, but to really let that low B sing you need a bigger body, and that can take away the chimyness of the upper srings, especially if you want a rosewood board. Though the walnut neck might sound interesting. You could make an Ebony neck too, but that would be pricy, and probably too bright.

B) the usable part of ebony is way to narrow to be able to make anything but a multipiece back and usually sides as well. It doesn't bend too well by what i understand also. In other words, it would look like hardwood flooring.

C) If you want the neck that thin, the tension of those scale lengths will kill the neck and top really quickly unless you are using electric strings, which sound like poop on acoustic. Acoustic guitars are all about resonance, the more the better. Thicker necks add more resonance to the guitar because it transfers more string vibration to the top (aka the speaker of the acoustic.) In all actuality the typical sound hole is in almost the worst spot possible on the top. 2 off to the sides in front of the bridge (ex: F holes) away from the bracing or near the shoulers of the guitar (ex: Ovation Adamas, Tacoma Wing series) let the top resonate better, and take away less stability than the traditional soundhole. 

I don't mean to sound like an uppity snob, so i apologize if that is the case. I'm really just trying to be informative, but i did just get out of work where i was bored to tears the first 3/4 of my day then they slammed a full shifts work of stuff on me in that last 1/4. The weather is also hot and muggy, which doesn't help.



Drew said:


> Yeah. You can make a LOT of pretty tops with laminate construction for the same peice of wood that you'd need for a single solid top. Thus, costs go up quite a bit.
> 
> Solid top acoustics are kind of rare in the sub-$400 market. I'd rather have a natural finished solid topped guitar than a blue quilt laminate at a given price, hands down. The way the top resonates just can't compare.



That is so the truth. A solid top is a must, the rest can be a bit more flexible. not literally though 



GuitarG2 said:


> Don't forget the double - necked xylophone!



...Xylophones don't have necks....


----------



## noodles (Jun 9, 2008)

An acoustic-electric 7-string with a cutaway? Just tell me when to send the deposit. 

Honestly, this needs to be bumped up to the $600 range. Put a solid spruce top on it, laminate back and sides. A whole lot of very nice sounding Yamahas use this method. Laminate tops look cool on an electric, but suck tone on an acoustic. Give me natural finish and dots, and I'll be happy. Tone > Looks.


----------



## Ishan (Jun 9, 2008)

I just voted steel electro cutaway, and I like the idea of a 14 strings but it would need a somewhat beefy neck  I agree with the solid top argument.


----------



## Drage (Jun 9, 2008)

noodles said:


> An acoustic-electric 7-string with a cutaway? Just tell me when to send the deposit.


 
Hells yeah.


----------



## Wolfv11 (Jun 9, 2008)

Now I dont know how the quality is on the current agile acoustics, (anybody care to shed some light?) but as its been said before, myself and others arent looking for a guitar to play in our bedrooms late at night, nor am I interested in one simply so i can hear what "The Dark Eternal Knight" would sound like acoustically. This would be a guitar that would see a lot of studio use, and possibly some live use. It is a guitar that needs to perform under the conditions it is asked to. Even if its for that one part on one song for a metal album, it needs to be above a beginners axe.


----------



## El Caco (Jun 9, 2008)

They already exist, I just want Agile to build an affordable 7 string acoustic for fun.


----------



## Desecrated (Jun 10, 2008)

Wolfv11 said:


> Now I dont know how the quality is on the current agile acoustics, (anybody care to shed some light?) but as its been said before, myself and others arent looking for a guitar to play in our bedrooms late at night, nor am I interested in one simply so i can hear what "The Dark Eternal Knight" would sound like acoustically. This would be a guitar that would see a lot of studio use, and possibly some live use. It is a guitar that needs to perform under the conditions it is asked to. Even if its for that one part on one song for a metal album, it needs to be above a beginners axe.



So we need 2 versions then one pro and one budget.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jun 10, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> So we need 2 versions then one pro and one budget.



Sounds good to me.


----------



## Emperoff (Jun 10, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Sounds good to me.



It doesn't to me. Kurt is way busy right now, and making two models for a piece of gear that won't sell too much doesn't sounds like a good idea to me. I think that almost everyone stated that prefer quality over price on those. I don't want to have a cheapo acoustic just for the sake of having a low B... I'm not into "cheap for fun" guitars anyway, I always end up selling them. If I buy an acoustic 7 string, is for keeping it, definetly


----------



## Desecrated (Jun 10, 2008)

Emperoff said:


> It doesn't to me. Kurt is way busy right now, and making two models for a piece of gear that won't sell too much doesn't sounds like a good idea to me. I think that almost everyone stated that prefer quality over price on those. I don't want to have a cheapo acoustic just for the sake of having a low B... I'm not into "cheap for fun" guitars anyway, I always end up selling them. If I buy an acoustic 7 string, is for keeping it, definetly



First of all, not all cheap guitars are bad, I have some cheap alvarez that I've used in the studio many time, it sounds much better then most medium price guitars. 

Second, if you look at the poll a lot of people seems to like this idea. 

Third people said the same thing about the 8-string and it sold out in hours. 

Fourth, I made a new poll so we can see what people vote for because we always assume to much on this site (including me, if not especially me).

Sorry if I come of as short and pissy but it's morning.


----------



## Ultramog (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm in. Or will be, if this gets build. Prefer thinline. Would love to see Schecter scale-length if possible.


----------



## Drow Swordsman (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm in if it's $500 or more.

Like others said, I'd be using this for live and studio performance - I want the components and quality to be pretty damn good, though obviously I don't expect it to be a high end Martin or Taylor.


----------



## shredder777 (Jun 24, 2008)

Electric Nylon 7 strings + cutaway ftw. I wouldnt want a steel string one, tough to play fast legato runs on steel as opposed to nylon. You can also develop tendinitis trying to shred on steel string acoustic guitars.


----------



## kristallin (Jun 24, 2008)

Personally, I'd love to see acoustic steel-string 7's and 14's... pickups and cutaways FTW, and, since I'm a little more traditional I'd love to see some nice natural finished tops (nice veneer if possible) with a nice decorative rosette design (why do they always have to be boring?). Price-wise I think the same price range as Ibanez's AE or Epiphone's Hummingbird, Dove and EJ200 offerings would be cool, maybe up to $500 max.

Nylon-string 7, hell yeah, I'll pre-order one right now if Kurt says they'll offer one with a pickup and cutaway!

And if they ever make a doubleneck 14/7 acoustic I'll buy 4...


----------



## Clydefrog (Jun 24, 2008)

Willing to bet that the first thing played by a lot of people here on an acoustic 7 would be the opening to A Change of Seasons.


----------



## 7STRINGWARRIOR (Jun 25, 2008)

ok i want a pink sparkle 7 string classical with a cutaway


----------



## TheAceOfSpades1 (Jun 25, 2008)

Hmm, I'd go for an acoustic electric with a cutaway.


----------



## i_love_tazzus (Jun 25, 2008)

I voted for the Electro-Acoustic with both steel and nylon string options.

One of each would be cool, but if I were to buy now, I'd probably go for the steel string. It'd be a great alternative to an archtop, and I could always flatten the mids and back off the treble a little to get a jazz tone. AEADGBE tuning, of course (85 % of the time...).


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jun 25, 2008)

I voted 'No Thanks'. I'm just not an Grandpa guitar kind of person.


----------



## Diddle (Jun 25, 2008)

Electro/Acoustic for me!

preferably a somewhat deep cutaway... 

and a deep and striking shade of blue!


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jun 25, 2008)

I had a 7string acoustic, didn't find a use for it, so no thanks from me. It could have been improved by a longer scale length for the low string, but without an adjustable bridge you'd get all kinds of intonation misery. 

Still, more choice is good, so good luck to the rest of you!


----------



## guitarjitsumaster (Jun 25, 2008)

I would totally flip out for a decent priced acoustic 7. Just need to make sure they put decent action on it. I heard some of there other acoustics had high action. Which of course is difficult to adjust on an acoustic guitar.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Jun 25, 2008)

Clydefrog said:


> Willing to bet that the first thing played by a lot of people here on an acoustic 7 would be the opening to A Change of Seasons.



haha YES!


----------



## sagarrett56 (Jul 19, 2008)

Want an acoustic electric 7 string...buy mine!!


[email protected]


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jul 19, 2008)

sagarrett56 said:


> Want an acoustic electric 7 string...buy mine!!
> View attachment 7919
> 
> [email protected]



 Something's fishy...


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jul 19, 2008)

And has anyone sent this to Rondo yet? This could be important!


----------



## bulletbass man (Jul 19, 2008)

I'd buy both a steel and nylon string. Non cutaway for the nylon but a cutaway for the steel.


----------



## jrf8 (Jul 19, 2008)

no thanks


----------



## Trespass (Jul 19, 2008)

Do want nylon strings (7 string Guitar Trio stuff JAH! )


----------



## Kotex (Jul 20, 2008)

I know I'm gonna' get flamed for this but I would like fret markers. I can't play on it unless it has fret markers on the board. I just have a really hard time without them. I think I would still buy one even if they didn't, but if there was a model with them, that would awesome.


----------



## neoclassical (Jul 20, 2008)

Nylon and only if it is all solid woods or solid top and back. Cedar/Spruce and Rosewood, not mahogany.

Adam


----------



## RXTN (Jul 21, 2008)

Double neck acoustic with 7/14 stringed necks!!! I'd by it anytime!!!



sagarrett56 said:


> Want an acoustic electric 7 string...buy mine!!
> View attachment 7919
> 
> [email protected]



How much do you want for this?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jul 21, 2008)

RXTN said:


> How much do you want for this?



Easy tiger. Be careful...


----------



## raisingfear101 (Jul 21, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Easy tiger. Be careful...




Im not interested in buying it but whats so fishy about it?


----------



## olsonuf (Aug 21, 2008)

Acoustic/Electric with cutaway; the color shouldn't matter so much. I'd prefer a nylon string AND a steel string, but since money's usually tight I'd definitely get the nylon string first.

Please please please make this guitar soon!


----------



## bulletbass man (Aug 21, 2008)

I'd Go for a nylon and a steel string.

Walnut, Rosewood, and Koa are my favorite accoustic back and sides. (in that order)

Spruce (prefarably german), Ceder, and Koa (though not with koa body) are my favorite tops in that order.

Neckprofile a thick but playable) profile for the classical. Non radiussed fretboard on the classical or i'll kill someone. D shaped opposed to C.

On the steel pretty much any neck will do. I've always found Ibanez accoustics to have comfortable necks. Takamine make comfy necks as well.

While were at it I'd go for a 5 or six string fretless bass as well. Though I can get a Michael Kelly for damn cheap anyways.

Ebony fretboard on classical no inlays.

Any fretboard on steel (though prefarably ebony) with tasteful inlays. Not necessarily dots but nothing over the top.

As for neck materials Walnut or mahogany are always a good way to go.

No cutaway on classical with a cutaway on the steel.

Yeah natrual finish on both. And as other said no laminate.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 21, 2008)

Has anyone told Kurt at Rondo yet? 

I think that's quite important...


----------



## gaunten (Aug 21, 2008)

7 strings
cutaway
electroacoustic
steel strings
evil as hell seethrough satinblack, as on fredrik thordendals iceman 8
woods... I don't know. something that looks cool (and sounds good obviously)
LEFTY!


----------



## The-Zeronaut (Aug 21, 2008)

I'd prefer a nylon string AND a steel string.
CUTAWAY
ELECTROACOUSTIC ON BOTH (PLEASE ACTIVE PREAMP)
woods...if it sounds good its ok with me.
i prefer natural finishes


----------



## porkchop (Oct 13, 2008)

Electroacoustic would be cool, but I usually put a magnetic soundhole pickup on acoustics with a seperate out so I can run it to an amp (Lace makes a great one for this). Then you can send the piezo to a D.I. and the mag to a tube amp w/ a little light crunch and/or fx . You can blend the two sounds for different songs. Boom. The tonal flexibility of a multi-pickup guitar on an acoustic.

If it's cost effective, a solid wood top is crucial, even if it,s cheaper wood. 

Natural finish for sure, maybe a nice brown sunburst like the old Gibsons. Oh and Black for sure. I gotta get my Johnny Cash on ...


----------



## kurtzentmaier (Nov 12, 2008)

Ok So it looks like the choices are

Acoustic - Electric with Cutaway - steel string.
With some significant interest in nylon as well.
Ebony Fretboard
Solid Spruce Top

We need to decide on Body Shape - Traditional Dreadnought?
Scale - 25.5" ?
Neck (mahoganny ?)
Finish - Probably can only be 1 or 2
Neck Thickness / Profile - Seems to be a consensus for a thicker neck.

I sort of like the 7/14 string idea, but need to stay focused...

Kurt


----------



## Jerich (Nov 12, 2008)

We need to decide on Body Shape - Traditional Dreadnought or cutaway Jumbo?
Scale - 25.5" or option for a Custom order 27"
Neck (mahoganny ?) Yes it has to be most good ones are.
Finish - Probably can only be 1 or 2 Spruce..sides Morado..Fretboard Morado
Neck Thickness / Profile - Seems to be a consensus for a thicker neck.60mm (2 3/8?)
Lets not worry about a Onboard preamp this time around lets get a good sounding instrument first!
a cutaway Is manditory.
I would like the option of Nylon or acoustic.
a moutache bridge would look great too? maybe something that agile comes up with.


----------



## bulletbass man (Nov 12, 2008)

Scale: 27
Top: Engleman or spitka spruce, perhaps cedar if costs becomes an issue
Back and sides: Walnut, Rosewood, Redwood, or mahogany (only if other options are too expensive)
body shape: Jumbo would be prefarrable
Neck: U shaped opposed to C, not ridicously thin but not thick either
Neck woods: Mahogany, walnut, or cedar, 
Fretboard: Ebony
Strings: Nylon or Steel
Finishes: Clear or sunburst
Nut and Bridge: Please make it bone but if cost is an issue i'll swap out plastic myself
electronics: No, increases costs, production errors, and generally hampers tone as well. They're rarely that used anyways (if your at a gig large enough that an accoustic can't be simply miced than you're likely just to play the clean parts on an electric anyways.)


----------



## ZeroSignal (Nov 12, 2008)

Kurt is now monitoring this thread. If anyone else would like to add anything to the thread, now is the time. If anyone who DIDN'T voted wants to, then go right ahead.

Thanks, let's get this thing built!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Nov 12, 2008)

*Body Shape:*




Well, at least the cutaway, anyway.

*Neck profile:* Preferably thinner than most. Or Ibanez acoustic thin. Either way, C-shaped please. It really needs to have _*playability*_.

*Scale Length:* Doesn't really matter to me as it would be interesting to play an extended range acoustic with the more piano like tone of a 27".

*Finish:* Any colour as long as it's blue.


----------



## El Caco (Nov 12, 2008)

Body shape I don't care about as long as it has a cutaway and sounds great, I have not heard a great sounding thin acoustic including Ibanez and Ovation so unless you can pull off a first don't make it thin or C shaped please. EDIT: Neck C shape is essential.

The rest of the specs look great I would have preferred a nylon string first but I will buy either or both.


----------



## Curt (Nov 12, 2008)

i'd be in for it.


----------



## Emperoff (Nov 13, 2008)

kurtzentmaier said:


> Ok So it looks like the choices are
> 
> Acoustic - Electric with Cutaway - steel string.
> With some significant interest in nylon as well.
> ...




I'd vote for a traditional dreadnought shape w/ cutaway and a natural finish or some dark brown stain. About the neck, maybe the C shape is not a got idea. Playing full barre chords with a 7 string acoustic with a pronounced C-shape can be uncomfortable, IMO


----------



## eegor (Nov 13, 2008)

I wish I had seen this thread sooner. I would definitely like to join in on this campaign.

But I would like a thin neck. Please.


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Nov 13, 2008)

Please do this.


----------



## Christopher (Nov 13, 2008)

If I have the cash, I'd love one. It would make up for missing out on the Vintage 7.


----------



## ghoti (Nov 13, 2008)

26.5" scale length would be awesome, as would a cutout. As for looks, something like this:


----------



## Jerich (Nov 25, 2008)

hope this guitar idea comes to life.....


----------



## eegor (Nov 25, 2008)

Well, it needs more support!


----------



## olsonuf (Dec 27, 2008)

Jerich said:


> hope this guitar idea comes to life.....





eegor said:


> Well, it needs more support!



I'll definitely buy one! I posted back in August that I'd definitely buy a 7-string, especially a Nylon-string acoustic/electric 7-string, with a cutaway. Build it and I will buy it. 

Which also reminds me.....where would I buy strings for one of these? I have looked through every 7-string set on JustStrings.com - Strings for guitar, bass, banjo, mandolin, fiddle and other musical instruments but the only nylon-7-string sets have 2 D-strings (both .30 gauge), but I would want something below the low E string, like the popular electric 7-string gauges (despite lack of repertoire for this tuning; I want to write my own anyway).

You've got my support!


----------



## canadianmetal89 (Dec 27, 2008)

I would buy one the second it is released. so long as it is reasonably priced, which we all know rondo to do. people should be emailing kurt. all of us.


----------



## El Caco (Dec 27, 2008)

No they should not, Kurt is a busy man, he is watching this thread and working on making this happen for us. Please don't harass the businesses that look after us, they strive to give us the best price and time is something they have to factor into that price.


----------



## MFB (Dec 27, 2008)

Build : Electric/Acoustic
Strings : Steel
Neck : 19-20mm, give it a little girth to maintain stability and prevent warping
Wood(s) : No preference, anything that sounds good is OK in my book


----------



## CaptainD00M (Dec 27, 2008)

dream-thief said:


> I'd buy one
> 
> Build: Electro-Acoustic or Standard Acoustic (Has to have Cutaway)
> Strings: Steel
> ...


 
+1

Non-gloss naturla would be key, spruce i guess is good but like DT im no great acoustic expert... The neck would be cool if it was thin ish maybe not that thin, perhaps a bit more like an LP or something as i dont know if an acoustic 7 with a thin neck would sound so awsome... A brightish sound would be awsome.

Chur guys for this.


----------



## g1powermac (Jan 16, 2009)

I'd really like an electro-acoustic 7 steel string guitar that's less than $500. Have there been any updates on the progress? I'd love to get my hands on one. Oh, and a 14 string model would be awesome


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 17, 2009)

I want to know if this is going to see any light soon? I would LOVE to have a 7 string Acoustic


----------



## liamh (Jan 17, 2009)

I would love a zebrano nylon strung guitar, no cut-away in natural finish


----------



## eegor (Jan 17, 2009)

As long as we're on this topic, why not have an 8-string acoustic?

But seriously, I'd love to see this become a reality. Having a 7/14 string acoustic guitar is one of my biggest fantasies.


----------



## bulletbass man (Jan 18, 2009)

eegor said:


> As long as we're on this topic, why not have an 8-string acoustic?
> 
> But seriously, I'd love to see this become a reality. Having a 7/14 string acoustic guitar is one of my biggest fantasies.


 
if you have an accoustic guitar string capable of tuning to F# and will have a tone that works with the other strings It's a possibility. Especially trying to keep it at a reasonable scale lenght. I'd think high A would be tough as well. You'd almost have to go fanned fret which is something I highly doubt agile will do (nor will I want them too as it greatly increases possibility of intonation issues.) Plus will make the price more than I"m willing to pay for an agile.


----------



## Spondus (Jan 18, 2009)

i'd buy one


----------



## ghoti (Jan 19, 2009)

Wide neck is essential. Ibanez made a 7 acoustic with steel strings, but it's discontinued and goes for a fair bit if you can find one.


----------



## sworth9411 (Jan 19, 2009)

I would really like to see a traditional spanish style 7 string acoustic with nylon strings......I would pick one up in about two seconds.


----------



## Johann (Jan 19, 2009)

_Build: Electro-Acoustic (Cutaway)

Strings: Steel.



_


----------



## Cancer (Jan 19, 2009)

A seven string acoustic would be nice, I'd only use it for self-practice though.


----------



## reptillion (Jan 19, 2009)

I have been wanting a 12 string acoustic, so a 14 would be a no brainer.

But seriously for a 7, didnt Robb Fripp say the lowest acoustic guitars resonate well is C? I guess its only a half step but a pickup would help.
7 seems better than 14 because it has a larger audience, and tuning down a whole step on a low b acoustic just seems like a bad idea.


----------



## AeonSolus (Jan 19, 2009)

reptillion said:


> I have been wanting a 12 string acoustic, so a 14 would be a no brainer.
> 
> But seriously for a 7, didnt Robb Fripp say the lowest acoustic guitars resonate well is C? I guess its only a half step but a pickup would help.
> 7 seems better than 14 because it has a larger audience, and tuning down a whole step on a low b acoustic just seems like a bad idea.



I've done it man. The lowest i've tuned an acoustic once was Drop Ab, since i needed to do some ''Seven string'' acoustic stuff for some album my friend was recording


----------



## somn (Jan 19, 2009)

id want a good normal neck i wouldent want warp an rg type or super thin neck would be a bad idea mainly cus of the warp 

every one will be doing something diffrent with it and not everyone uses thin strings i would also have it plain insead of painting it


----------



## reptillion (Jan 19, 2009)

Personally I think flame and shit on acoustics looks bad unless its very high end.

Gibson style necks FTW


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 19, 2009)

i&#180;d love to see a longer scale on this as well, so that people can get the tension right without looking around for difficult string sizes.

i&#180;m saying this because acoustics already use fairly large strings compared to their tuning, because tighter strings are louder on an acoustic. extending the scale length and buying a thinner 6 string set of strings and a separate "normally thick" string for a low B is easier than buying a standard set and then looking for an unusualy large string for the low B

can i have an amen?


----------



## demolisher (Jan 22, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> i´d love to see a longer scale on this as well, so that people can get the tension right without looking around for difficult string sizes.
> 
> i´m saying this because acoustics already use fairly large strings compared to their tuning, because tighter strings are louder on an acoustic. extending the scale length and buying a thinner 6 string set of strings and a separate "normally thick" string for a low B is easier than buying a standard set and then looking for an unusualy large string for the low B
> 
> can i have an amen?




agreed. I don't know how this works but maybe rondo will do a limited production run like the intrepid.


----------



## CatPancakes (Jan 22, 2009)

want major, flat black with white binding, electro acoustic, cutaway, steel.
im in a psycho billy band, would be perfect


----------



## Daggorath (Jan 30, 2009)

I could REALLY do with a 7 string steel acoustic, don't care much else aslong as it sounds good and is low-mid price range. I write so much clean material on my 7 that I'd love to record on an acoustic. PRETTY PLEAZEEZEE!1


----------



## eegor (Jan 30, 2009)

MUST. GET. MORE. ATTENTION. FOR. THIS. THREAD.


----------



## pauloamericanus (Feb 11, 2009)

I would love one, not sure of the specs. I remeber talking to someone at Rondo music a month ago and they stated that the plans to develop a 7 string acoustic over at Agile have stalled.


----------



## Brutalnet (Feb 22, 2009)

I opened up a new thread about this. I want a regular acoustic/electric (not hollow-body or semi) baritone or 7-string acoustic. Please, let's let Kurt know.


----------



## bulletbass man (Feb 22, 2009)

Brutalnet said:


> I opened up a new thread about this. I want a regular acoustic/electric (not hollow-body or semi) baritone or 7-string acoustic. Please, let's let Kurt know.


 
the electro accoustic is just an accoustic/electric.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Feb 22, 2009)

Brutalnet said:


> I opened up a new thread about this. I want a regular acoustic/electric (not hollow-body or semi) baritone or 7-string acoustic. Please, let's let Kurt know.





Do you mean an electric guitar with peizo pickups? If so, you can get some for your RG1527 or any EdgePro equipped guitar. I can't remember the thread exactly but it's out there...


----------



## ChrisPcritter (Feb 22, 2009)

I would buy one. I do think a well supported truss rod would keep a thin neck from twisting. Like a double truss rod system. I think guild used those on older 12 string guitars if I'm not mistaken....


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Feb 22, 2009)

I voted no thanks. I don't know why, but a 7 string acoustic just doesn't... seem right. I don't know.


----------



## somn (Feb 22, 2009)

I get one if they made one a normal color tho


----------



## lctdmf (Feb 22, 2009)

Electro-Acoustic (cutaway)
Steel strings

Spruce/maple top
Black limba sides/back

High gloss finish.


----------



## Brutalnet (Feb 22, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> Do you mean an electric guitar with peizo pickups? If so, you can get some for your RG1527 or any EdgePro equipped guitar. I can't remember the thread exactly but it's out there...


 
No, just like your every day acoustic guitar with a pickup and EQ built in, but either long scale (baritone) so I can tune down to P with it, or one with 7-strings....or a long scale 7 string acoustic/electric...baritone A/E with 7-strings...ooooo.

Some guy had an Ibanez 7 string acoustic for sale new on Ebay for like four beans and I F'ing MISSED IT. 

It was only a month ago too. And then there's that clown trying to get almost a grand for that Avante... that's just greed.

I could certainly go for an Agile AB3000 baritone (entry-level) with a piezo built-into the bridge. That'd work for me.


----------



## Emperoff (Mar 13, 2009)

I think we should concentrate in making this a reality, we already have a bunch of sevens and eights, but we need the acoustic!! 

333 voters must say something...


----------



## Panterica (Mar 13, 2009)

NYLON STRINGS ANS CUTAWAY A MUST!!!!


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 24, 2009)

Natural and clear finishes only (preferably natural)
And a neck profile like that of the Alvarez RD8C
WIN WIN WIN
EDIT: Mahogany back and sides and spruce top (I really like the sound of my Alvarez)
Note:My wood choices are iffy and based only on the fact that I really like the sound of my Alvarez, the neck profile and finishes are a must for me though.


----------



## EliNoPants (Apr 24, 2009)

personally, i find a classical style with nylon strings to be infinitely preferable to something else that could be reasonably well replicated by just adding a piezo to an electric

beyond that i'd say that while i know that spruce is supposedly the supreme top wood for an acoustic, i fall madly in love every time i see an all rosewood acoustic, otherwise a wine stain type color would rub me the right way for sure

again though as i've said on previous Agile polls, i'm not buying shit until i have a half-stack first, so as an immediate customer for a first run of something, i'm useless, and i can be ignored if things get specifically aimed at one crowd and not just what would sell to who overall


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 24, 2009)

Electric acoustic, steel string, single cutaway, minimalist finish and detailing, and high quality materials for great sound.

Rondo, please?


----------



## Æxitosus (Apr 25, 2009)

it is really hard to find 7 string acoustic guitars that aren't classical. it would be so badass if they actually made these. and, knowing agile, it would be an amazing guitar and still so cheap


----------



## Ben.Last (Apr 26, 2009)

cut away, bloodburst finish(why not), steel or nylon...

*LEFTY!!!!!!*


----------

